# 3way speakers with: peerless sls, vifa xt25 and ? need mid..



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

want to make 3 way speaker.
i think of:
peerless sls 6" as woofer.
vifa xt25 as tweeter.
and i need mid.


*i do not have much money to the mid something around 50$ each.
*need the mid to combine the woofer and the tweeter. (peerless and vifa)

by the way the sls and the xt 25 are good ?

oh, forget to say, i can buy only from madisound, i need the mid from there.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you limited to a certain size or type?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

It would seem a shame to run the little 7" SLS. You almost like as well simply run any decent 7" just in a 2-way.

If you're going to run a midbass, make it a midbass, 8" minimum.

The XT25 is a capable tweeter too, maybe too capable for a 3-way setup. With a dedicated mid, you'll have a lot of freedom for tweeter choice that doesn't need to play that low.

For a mid, I say Peerless is an excellent option. It may be their smaller 3" type or the 4". If you don't mind crossing higher, Dayton's RS52 is an outstanding product.

A lot of the driver choice will depend on the x-over points you're trying to run and the directionality(beaming/omni directional) you're shooting for (reflection issues?).

Decide what you want the thing to do in the first place.


----------



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

im not limited to a certain size or size. 

* i can buy only from Madisound Speaker Components | Assisting speaker builders for more than 25 years.

please make a suggestions of woofer,mid,tweeter to me.

the max price for the speakers is 320$ (for pair of woofer,mid,tweeter)

*what i want from the speaker is:
detailed sound.
accurate bass.
true sound as real as can be.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

you need to build crossover or going active?

How many have you done before?

If these are your first, i would go with a kit to begin with off of madisound, then you only need to build the enclosure.


----------



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

that what i want to do.
ill buy the crossover from madisound.


----------



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

any recommendation for 3 way system from madisound ? (max price for all is 320$-350$)


----------

